# Anybody want some NUbs



## Dun killin time (Jun 4, 2007)

Glad I got a 5er instead of a box!
If the next one dosen't burn better than this I'll have 3 to give away!
View attachment 12811

View attachment 12812

View attachment 12813


after 35 min. of irritation...
View attachment 5142


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

well if you're offering, then sure!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Damn that sucks


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Probably should let them sit a spell. Where did you order them from?


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

I just finished one that nearly did the same thing only it was up near the band. Like the filler burned but the binder and wrapper did not. It was a Habano and your pic looks to be one as well. I'm going to let mine sit a while before trying again. Had a Connie Friday straight off the truck that burned fine.


----------



## Dun killin time (Jun 4, 2007)

It was a habano

I plan on letting the others sit 3 weeks before sparking another.
If that one does the same...
Matt there yours!

ordered from CI


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

thats a shame...i've had 3 now, no burn issues period. letting them sit should help...i've also not had a habano one yet....i have 4 in my humi. i'll have one tonight and report on my findings


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

Dun killin time said:


> ordered from CI


Mine too.
Alot of the one I get from CI need rest, sometimes alot of rest.


----------



## Tommy boy (Jun 11, 2007)

I smoked a NUB Habano last night. I took an extra amount of time lighting the cigar. I assume you know how to light a cigar correctly. After getting the end nice and cherry red, a couple quick puffs and a quick expel.
My cigar burned perfectly and was a fantastic cigar.


----------



## Dun killin time (Jun 4, 2007)

thisone326 said:


> thats a shame...i've had 3 now, no burn issues period. letting them sit should help...i've also not had a habano one yet....i have 4 in my humi. i'll have one tonight and report on my findings


The Habanos seem to be the only wrapper giving issues.
i have yet to here of any with the cammi or the conn.
after alittle research the habanos seem to be giving most of the problems


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

damn, I would have taken them...


----------



## Dun killin time (Jun 4, 2007)

Tommy boy said:


> I smoked a NUB Habano last night. I took an extra amount of time lighting the cigar. I assume you know how to light a cigar correctly. After getting the end nice and cherry red, a couple quick puffs and a quick expel.
> My cigar burned perfectly and was a fantastic cigar.


If I don't I'm not the only one! Guess you just got a good batch or maybe an older one


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

I had a feeling about all the HYPE of the nub. Too fat anyways. I'm glad I didn't waste my money.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Third times a charm.../Rest em then burn em...


----------



## Dun killin time (Jun 4, 2007)

Usually 3 or 4 days unwrapped and rotated daily does the trick for the first smoke to see if it's good to go or needs time to smooth out,looks like it's not the case with these


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

my burn was fine just had some problems with the cigar wrapper near the end.


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Damn that sucks.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

ill take some or one


----------



## Dun killin time (Jun 4, 2007)

karmaz00 said:


> ill take some or one


Sorry if the next one doesn't burn better there going to Matt


----------



## serenomike (Mar 19, 2008)

ILL TAKE
please I can't find any. =]


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Well that certainly is not a good first impression for the Habano's. Let us know what your experience is in three weeks. I probably will not have any first-hand experience myself by then.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

no prob. hopfully hey work out for you. they been getting quite the hype, hate for them to be a bad smoke.


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

I too felt a little 'off' by all the hype...I'll try ONE...if my nickel aint flipped, I'll stay CAO/RP..with a side order of 5 Vegas Miami and DPG JJ, and San Cristabol!!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

as you know most burn issues are a matter of proper humidity. rest them for a bit and you will be happy, I'm sure.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

mike right. hopfully a few weeks in he humi will cure hat problem


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Sorry you had a bad experience bro. Never tried a NUb. Was wanting to though


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Interesting--Glad to see we can have impartial input since the nub was hyped to the hilt on the site


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Sam brought some pre release nubs to one of our events and I got a few from a Nub contest. I never saw any burn issues with all the ones I saw being smoked, nor the ones I smoked pre-release. However, the one Patefengreen smoked this week after we got our shipment had some issues with splitting and swelling. Hopefully, all these issues are related to the storage prior to shipment and some rest will equalize the burn issues.


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*looks like we have some canoe issues live.*


----------



## foolwithnohair (Jan 14, 2008)

To paraphrase Pete Johnson, "you have a lighter, re-touch it."


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing, I won't let a cigar get that bad without touching it up. But I know with the money we all spend on cigars we shouldn't be having problems like that. It sucks that it was your first, but seeing that Oliva makes them I wouldn't bet on them all being like that.


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Relight and enjoy, my pappy always said!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

I got mine from CI i smoked a cammy out of the package and it was great. were did you get your five packs


----------



## CubanoLou (Jun 2, 2007)

Alright guys my question is since I am about to get some NUBS which one's are the best for their price....


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

CubanoLou said:


> Alright guys my question is since I am about to get some NUBS which one's are the best for their price....


depends on your taste.

the connecticut's is smooth, creamy med body
the cameroon has a little more flavor, med-full
habano is spicy and heavier (from what i hear, haven;t smoked one yet)

i got the camroon 358's....30-45 minutes, just enough flavor packed in it, and doesn;t over power me, but doesn't leave me wanting something more like the connecticut did. it was also the cheapest box, and i had money constraints


----------



## ArrowJ (Mar 19, 2008)

howland1998 said:


> I had a feeling about all the HYPE of the nub. Too fat anyways. I'm glad I didn't waste my money.


Is this sarcasm? I mean, hype or not, one bad cigar (or even a few) compared to all the good ones (not even including the Oliva line) is hardly reason to write off a cigar. As for the ring gauge, there are at least two figurados in the line that I'm aware of, and if it comes to a point, I'm not sure how it could be "too fat".

All that being said. I haven't set eyes on one, let alone smoked one, but I would think some patience is in order here.

I'm still thinking of going to the event on Friday, April 18th in Indianapolis. If I get a box (or half) I'll obviously post some comments.


----------



## ArrowJ (Mar 19, 2008)

baldheadracing said:


> To paraphrase Pete Johnson, "you have a lighter, re-touch it."


:errrr: No kidding :errrr:​


----------



## BengalMan-cl (Nov 19, 2007)

ArrowJ said:


> Is this sarcasm? I mean, hype or not, one bad cigar (or even a few) compared to all the good ones (not even including the Oliva line) is hardly reason to write off a cigar. As for the ring gauge, there are at least two figurados in the line that I'm aware of, and if it comes to a point, I'm not sure how it could be "too fat".
> 
> All that being said. I haven't set eyes on one, let alone smoked one, but I would think some patience is in order here.
> 
> I'm still thinking of going to the event on Friday, April 18th in Indianapolis. If I get a box (or half) I'll obviously post some comments.


Hopefully you can make it out!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

got a box of Habano 464T on the way. hopefully everyones right with the humidity issue. i'm gonna torch one up as soon as i get em. honestly not expecting fireworks or nothing, just a nice smooth burn. the rest is gonna do just that...REST!


----------



## Harpo Marx (Jan 3, 2008)

I've had 3 so far with no problems at all!


----------



## Dun killin time (Jun 4, 2007)

baldheadracing said:


> To paraphrase Pete Johnson, "you have a lighter, re-touch it."


That's funny, I've never had to re-touch one of Pete's cigars, although I've only had a few.
For that matter I rarely have to re-touch an Oliva, even the cheep-o FdO's that's why this was so irritating. I try to give a cigar a chance to self correct before picking up a torch. This one was pulling away from the binder/wrapper

View attachment 12822

and I do not think a touch up would have done anything but caused touch up after touch up after touch up.

I smoke to relax and will toss a cigar I have to work to smoke.

I wish all the best to Sam and his new line! I've been seeing burn issue post here and other places the last day or two and hopefully everyone who got some of the habanos can let them rest for a month or so and not have the first impression I had, and most if not all burn issues will be no more.


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Let them rest a while. The first picture looks like a bad light.


----------



## foolwithnohair (Jan 14, 2008)

Dun killin time said:


> That's funny, I've never had to re-touch one of Pete's cigars, although I've only had a few.
> For that matter I rarely have to re-touch an Oliva, even the cheep-o FdO's that's why this was so irritating. I try to give a cigar a chance to self correct before picking up a torch. This one was pulling away from the binder/wrapper
> 
> View attachment 12822
> ...


I'm the type that gets the torch out quick (closet pyro :mrcool

But yeah, once the wrapper separates from the binder like that, there's not much hope except for radical surgery (clip and re-light). The new pic you attached shows it a lot clearer than the initial pics.

The last time I had a cigar separate like that, I pulled the whole wrapper off to see what that cigar tasted like without a wrapper. Mind you, I also take apart a cigar when I buy a new-to-me brand just to see how it was made, and then try to re-roll it.


----------



## Knight (Feb 20, 2008)

baldheadracing said:


> there's not much hope except for radical surgery (clip and re-light).


Ha, dont think I ever seen a 66 guage cutter


----------



## threecrazychefs (Jan 15, 2008)

I have a box of the nub cammie box press coming. I will post my experience.


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

I've smoked two, in different wrappers, and I gave one to someone else. No issues with any of them, but I for one take a LONG time to light a smoke to make sure that everywhere is lit evenly.

Scott


----------



## Phantom57-cl (Feb 15, 2008)

It is just a humidification problem. The centers of my Habano samplers were still well humidified, but the outer edges were dry, and they all split and delaminated. I have a box of Habano 460s in the freezer. When they come out they will sit in the humidor a month before I smoke them. The Connecticuts and Camaroons I have smoked did not have the same problem, and burned perfectly.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

holy heck I still want to try this cigar.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

baldheadracing said:


> To paraphrase Pete Johnson, "you have a lighter, re-touch it."


:roflmao:


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

that sucks DKT. most everybody else is posting NUB stands. I personally would have re-light. thanks for the post. I hope these cigars live up to the hype.


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Guys, you have to let them sit. I know, I know you got to have one right off the truck. That's great but realize they are way over being wet. The Habano wrapper is going to suck up alot more moisture in my opinion so let them set a month at 63 to 65 and then get back to us, or let a couple sit in a 1/2 open piece of tupperware for 2 days and then try therm again. Get some of that moisture out. Flint


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

I have only smoked one, a Connecticut wrapper torpedo, and it burned nicely, but I was also at an event and no one seemed to be having any burn issues.


----------



## MindRiot-cl (Jan 22, 2008)

I feel your pain, I hate having to dry box or sit on cigars until they are ready to smoke. As for touching up that is something you can do, however if the tobacco is wet, it doesn't matter how much you "touch up" the wrapper will not burn lol. I would also say that if ordered via mail order from CI they do not ship with any humidification and 2-4 days of travel time should be plenty of drying out to open the box and smoke one.

Oliva makes fantastic cigars and they do not release cigars before they are ready. Perhaps a bad cigar/box or lot? As a first experience of something new it does tend to tarnish the product (cigar or anything else that doesn't perform properly) in the mind of the consumer.

I am the same way with just giving up, I don't have time or the patience to keep re lighting a cigar hoping it will correct. If the taste is fine then I will, however if I don't get enough smoke or the cigar doesn't taste good then in the ashtray it goes.


----------



## Petite_Flavored_Sweetie (Feb 5, 2008)

be careful smoking those!


----------



## Dun killin time (Jun 4, 2007)

Update....

I tried my second nub 464T Habano on May 8. The burn was much better and it had a very nice flavor , not near the Oliva V but somewhat similar, so I'm thinking these will be ok after all.....
Fast fwd to this afternoon.I spark up my third of five. It starts off ok, not as good as #2 but ok, after the first 1 and 1/2 inches the thing turns nasty. I suffer another 10 or 15 minutes hoping it will improve, really wanting to like this cigar, but it doesn't and got tossed.

So Matt the last two are headed to Texas Tuesday, I hope you have better luck!


----------



## Dun killin time (Jun 4, 2007)

0307 0020 0002 6227 3710


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Let them sit a while then try them. i had no problems with none of them


----------



## Dun killin time (Jun 4, 2007)

purchased 4/1/08


----------

